# Unable to display current owner.



## LenovoQwerty (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi members.

A few months ago, I downloaded Google Drive but I don't have any use for it. So I uninstalled the program but each time I switch on my laptop, a Google Drive window appears. I wanted to delete the Google Drive folder but it doesn't allow me. I went to Properties > Security > Advanced, then tried to change the owner but a window keeps popping up showing: "If you have just taken ownership of this object, you will need to close and reopen this object's properties before you can view or change permissions" or it shows me the image below...










I'm using Windows 10.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Just click OK OK and re-open the Properties > Security


----------



## LenovoQwerty (Mar 30, 2017)

Tried that so many times. It does not work.


----------

